# [meetup] Lake Superior



## jadin (Nov 29, 2004)

There's quite a few of us northlanders. Anyone up for a little shindig?


----------



## vonnagy (Nov 30, 2004)

edited the title so folks will know that this is a meetup thread.



> There's quite a few of us northlanders.


I take it you are not from kaitaia though?


----------



## Karalee (Nov 30, 2004)

vonnagy said:
			
		

> edited the title so folks will know that this is a meetup thread.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:LOL: and whats wrong with the 90 mile beach area


----------



## Picksure (Nov 30, 2004)

jadin said:
			
		

> There's quite a few of us northlanders. Anyone up for a little shindig?



Superior is a fair size puddle    , where are you located?


----------



## jadin (Dec 1, 2004)

vonnagy said:
			
		

> edited the title so folks will know that this is a meetup thread.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I thought this was the meetup forum!! :b

Bah, take a look at a map buddy, we're just a _liiitle_ bit more north! 

I'm from duluth FYI.


----------



## Corry (Dec 1, 2004)

Not just for meetups...it's for posting good photo shoot locations, or requesting information on good photo shoot locations.


----------



## Alison (Dec 14, 2004)

Jadin, Aubrey and I will be in MN in June for a wedding that I am shooting there. I believe it is the first weekend. I've been to Duluth many a time, and it's not too far a drive (about 3.5 hours) from where we will be. Would be fun if we could plan a TPF meetup during that time!


----------



## surfingfireman (Dec 31, 2004)

I am at the East End of Superior (Sault Ste Marie, Canada) if anyone is in the area.


----------



## lizheaemma (Jan 7, 2005)

I'm in the Sault!


----------



## Picksure (Jan 12, 2005)

surfingfireman said:
			
		

> I am at the East End of Superior (Sault Ste Marie, Canada) if anyone is in the area.





			
				lizheaemma said:
			
		

> I'm in the Sault!



Hmm, three of us, who woulda guessed.


----------



## lizheaemma (Mar 21, 2005)

So,....
There are three of us here, what is stopping us from going out and getting some shots?


----------



## Canon Fan (Mar 22, 2005)

I love Sault Ste Marie but I don't think I'd be able to make around the time you guys are talking about  I'm directly south(west-ish) in Wisconsin


----------



## lizheaemma (Mar 22, 2005)

Canon Fan said:
			
		

> I love Sault Ste Marie but I don't think I'd be able to make around the time you guys are talking about  I'm directly south(west-ish) in Wisconsin



Well I'm not going anywhere any time soon so if you ever get this way let me know and I'll try to get some people together.


----------

